# Black case belt clip holster for lg g2x



## emacomputer

http://cgi.ebay.com/BLACK-CASE-SCREEN-SAVER-BELT-CLIP-HOLSTER-LG-G2X-/290590089781?pt=PD&clk_rvr_id=252914415603#ht_4213wt_1037


----------

